# Python Bite?



## Shaggy (Jul 29, 2005)

Could someone please explain what the bite of an adult carpet feels like.. what kind of pain? and perhaps similar to the bite of something else?

I've never had the pleasure :wink: and I'm finding out some info for "show and tell" for primary children and I bet that's something they are bound to ask.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been bitten by an aggro sub adult bredl before and then had my arm constricted by it, but luckily it hasn't happened with a large adult carpet...........it's quite a pleasant feeling really :lol:

The 18 week old kitten we have hurts more IMO :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Jul 29, 2005)

It's hard to describe...but the biggest I've been bitten by is about a 5 1/2 footer so a big **** adult would probaby hurt more! Got bitten on both wrists as a slow bite which didn't hurt at all, the second one was really itchy tho. Got in the top joint of my middle finger which hurt, and on the inside of my arm which I barely felt (but that was only like 4 teeth :lol. I've really only found that they itch, but it's much worse when they hold on! My little Childreni grabbed the back of my hand and held on and funnily enough her little 2 feet of constricting machine hurt more than the 5 footers! I really hate when you've got the buggers wrapped around you and you cant get em off cos ya keep getting tagged lol. I'd much rather a bite than having my blood flow cut off :lol:


----------



## deathinfire (Jul 29, 2005)

Whats the best way to get a python of you once its grabbed on?


----------



## OuZo (Jul 29, 2005)

Cut your arm off :lol:


----------



## deathinfire (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: RE: Python Bite?*



OuZo said:


> Cut your arm off :lol:



oh man that'l hurt!

Im actually in the process of finding a first snake at the moment, and getting bitten is my number one concern (extra NOOB!)

Is there a step wise process one should take to remove a python once its gotten a mouthful of hurt on you  

cheers


----------



## OuZo (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

Sorry I should give a serious answer! If you mean trying to get it's teeth out of you, you could either wait til it realises it can't fit you in it's stomach and let's go, or some people try spraying water in their mouths, dunking them under water or even putting a little metho on a cotton bud and touching their tongues. If you mean the contriction part, I had a lot of trouble getting my Diamond off (1/2 an hour of trouble!) the first time she bit me and I'm still not really sure of the best way to try and get them to let go. They're bloody strong and when they don't wanna budge and you don't want to get bitten AGAIN you're at a stalemate lol . I ended up getting really tired of holding her and a stick so finally found an opportunity to squeeze my hand out of her coils and put her and the stick she was attached to back in the enclosure. Maybe someone with some more experience could give you a better answer!


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

biggest i have been railed by is an 8ft south western carpet i still say monitor bites hurt alot more


----------



## OuZo (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

What state are you in deathinfire? Maybe you could find someone near you to help you out with things like showing you how to get them out and how to tell when they're cranky etc. See the thing about getting bitten is you get maximum blood loss for minimum pain :lol:. Makes for some beaut pics :lol:


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

I have been told that most snakes dont like running water..eg a tap or a hose..... So, if you can get to one.......put it under the tap or hose and it should 9 times out of 10 release..... 

That is "What I have been told".. as yet I have not needed to try it out...

Or ...... from the tail start to uncoil it from your arm...making sure not to kink the snake as you go.....

There is a specific way to remove the head from attachment too... But I wont go into detail... as I havent done it yet... Look in some books...I am sure I have read it somewhere...


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 29, 2005)

I got hit buy an 8 foot carpet around my wrist, then it coiled both my arms together, like hand cuffs. (not that i would know what cuffs feel like)

it was biting me for 27 minutes untill my room mate came home and filled up the bath tub so that i could hold it under water till it let go and unwound itself.

And im not going to act tough, it hurt like hell.

The only times ive been bitten is when ive had a few to many cans, i think they can tell. lol


----------



## OuZo (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*



> from the tail start to uncoil it from your arm...making sure not to kink the snake as you go



I tried that...when she was attached to my left arm, I used my right arm to try and uncoil her but whatever I managed to get off my left arm ended up attaching on to my right arm :lol:. Kinda funny now but frustrating at the time!


----------



## OuZo (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*



> The only times ive been bitten is when ive had a few to many cans



Ooohhh you'd bleed a lot more then too wouldn't ya? Yikes :shock: . I'm not acting tough if you meant me btw :lol:, most people here know what a chicken I am! I think it was cos mine haven't been strikes when they bit me :?


----------



## peterescue (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

looks like this, take no notice of the file name.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v402/bluetongue/Bundanoonhol065.jpg


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

Lol...that would have been funny to see...two hands bound by a snake..... KINKY......


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 29, 2005)

wasnt havin a go at you zo, and yes the alcohol in the system gets the blood flowing.

To be honest i was trying to impress a girl, and she ran out of the house screaming!!!!


----------



## freerider (Jul 29, 2005)

I have been tagged by a 7ft coastal which wasn't nice, but nothing compared to getting chewed on by a 6ft laccie!!!! ouch......


----------



## OuZo (Jul 29, 2005)

Lmao backfired a tad hey? :lol: 

Peter that's a beauty


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

You don't have to act tough Donkeyboy....I'd definately believe an 8fter with an attitude would hurt like blazes hehehe

And I agree with Kenshin, I've been bitten by a few wild adult eastern Beardies and yep...they really hurt!! :lol: Not that I know anything remember :lol:


----------



## deathinfire (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

hahaha sweet some of those stories are awesome urs especially da donkey


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

thanks for sharing your experiences guys


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

IT HURTS

Simone.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

just hope they dont get the joints of your fingers cause that will hurt for a long time afterwards


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

I have been biten by a 7ft coastal and it didn't hurt so much it was more the fright of it biting. It seems to bleed a lot for some reason. Just what ever u do dont pull away if bitten because u can pull the snakes teeth out and do damage to its mouth.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

What no one has bothered to say so far is that most snakes do not want to bite you. The fear of being bitten stems from the ingrained myth that snakes are evil and will bite you if given the chance. In reality, the chances of being bitten by a python are no greater than being being bitten by a cat or a dog. Most people would not hesitate to pat a cat but are petrified of a tiny python. A bit silly isnt it? A cat can give you a much nastier bite than a childrens python for example.
Of course, there are some nasty snakes that will try and bite you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*



> Most people would not hesitate to pat a cat but are petrified of a tiny python



LOL sooooo true , my mate wouldn't touch one of the juv coastals at work because when i got one out he had strike at my hand and my mate just said nup put him back.


----------



## OuZo (Jul 29, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*



> What no one has bothered to say so far is that most snakes do not want to bite you.



That's cos that wasn't the question! :lol:



> The fear of being bitten stems from the ingrained myth that snakes are evil and will bite you if given the chance.



For me it's a dislike of pain :lol:



> In reality, the chances of being bitten by a python are no greater than being being bitten by a cat or a dog.



Well, imo you're probably still more likely to be bitten by an animal that's still essentially wild than a domesticated one but now I'm just being picky 

I do agree that cats can give you a much nastier bite than most pythons tho. Even scratches are usually worse. I've had little scratches from kittens that took ages to heal whereas the lovely open mouth shape that the snake teeth holes make just doesn't last long enough :lol:


----------



## Nome (Jul 29, 2005)

The worsst snake bite i had was from Steve's 7 foot olive, bite pictured. It was a feeding bite, as the olive thinks my 4 year old daughter is food (I have no idea why, it's not allowed near her), and gets excited if she's in the same room, and goes into feeding mode. She constricted my forearm and latched on to it, most worringly I had a coil also around my neck. She let go after about 30 seconds after chewing a bit and realizing I wasn't edible  . I agree with Zo, constricting is worse, and also, I prefer a bite from a snake than a shingleback any day- feels like your finger being jammed in a door. Regardless, they both hurt like hell


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 29, 2005)

Awwww poor Nomie! hehe What did you put on that?? Does look particularly painful that one!


----------



## OuZo (Jul 29, 2005)

PHWOAR Nice Nomes!!! You're so tough chicky! That looks painful lol


----------



## NoOne (Jul 29, 2005)

Took like a true herper  I was so proud


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 29, 2005)

hehehe


----------



## westaussie (Jul 30, 2005)

I think I have been bitten by every species of W.A python except a bhp.



> just hope they dont get the joints of your fingers cause that will hurt for a long time afterwards



that is true. I once spent a week in hospital after being bitten by a whipsnake (Demansia psammophis) on the knuckle. One dirty fang resulted in an infection and my knuckle was dissolving away, so they then needed to operate on my finger. 

So keep your snakes teeth brushed every night and try to get bitten on the face - just to be safe


----------



## The Rock (Jul 30, 2005)

Try blowing in the pythons nostrils at different angles, this normally works with most, but dont get to close or ya may lose some lips when they let go and gab ya face.(Had a couple of close calls over the years).
Rob


----------



## raptor (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

Yep, lizard bites generally hurt a hell of a lot more. Had strikes from a 14.5 ft olive (lots of blood & swelling, very little pain) and a 10.5 ft scrubby (not too much pain but the subsequent hits were getting pretty uncomfortable!) Hits from juveniles most times aren't even noticable. The worst pain I've had was a food bite from a 9ft proserpine. He was chewing on a tendon, with 6 coils round my hand (still holding the tongs) and arm. It hurt! Constriction by scrubbies isn't really recommended either! Best I can describe bite pain in general is prick yourself with a sewing needle, & imagine that feeling in 20 or so places simultaneously. It hurts way more getting a tattoo!


----------



## Amanda (Aug 3, 2005)

Re: Nomes bite picture

I am having a little chuckle to myself here, imagining that after this bite, there was no first aid, no panicking, all calm and relaxed about the bite itself........ but there was a mad scramble and hysteria to find the camera to get pics of it. 

Ahhhh..... That's what I call a TRUE Herper. Well done Nome


----------



## OuZo (Aug 3, 2005)

> It hurts way more getting a tattoo!



Goddammit!



> but there was a mad scramble and hysteria to find the camera to get pics of it.



Lol it's always the way :lol:


----------



## herptrader (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

I have never had an infection from a python bite.

The only time any damage gets done is is if the teeth tear sideways. If they release cleanly you usually only get left with a line of dots.

I have never been bitten by something with really long teeth such as a GTP python or a RSP these may do more damage or leave more teeth behind.

Avoiding being bitten is the best option and I am pleased to report that it is quite some time since I have been tagged.


----------



## Gilleni (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

RSP ????

And how much longer are the teeth of a GTP, than a carpet or common types of python???


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

I got hit fair on the bottom lip by my juvie male coastal, didnt hurt, but i was chatting away to my now ex flatmate at the time and didnt realise my lip looked like a juicy red pinkie rat to the snake and whammo, he hooked on but had nothing to constrict and let go. The worst thing was the shock, i totally forgot i had the snake on my hands while chatting and not paying attention and as i said earlier, whammo, he got me good!! Bled fairly well and i would have sworn he looked at me and smiled once he did it!!! He's fine now, hasnt bitten anyone since inny last copped a few off him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*



Gilleni said:


> RSP ????



Rough scaled python.


----------



## Gilleni (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

Thanks, sherman...


----------



## junglemad (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

I have been bitten by an 8 foot diamond. It hit me 'accidentally' when i got between her and a dead rat. It hurt like hell and shocked me. It didn't hang on or anything, just did the one strike. The Olive bite pictured before was similar to my diamond bite in pattern but mine was on three fingers. There was a lot of blood.
I have been bitten by a shingleback that didn't let go until i nearly drowned it in a bucket. That hurt a lot and didn't stop hurting like the diamond bite did.I have been bitten by a short neck tortoise as round as a family sized pizza and that hurt plenty too.
Juvenile python bites i have had plenty of, they feel like a couple of flu injections at once.

Luckily i have never been bitten and constricted by a snake...touch wood!
I didn't have a digital camera when the big snake bit me, but here is a bite from a jungle hatchie


----------



## SLACkra (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

i was looking around that little area of the garden i made skink friendly and picked up a lil dude. probably an adult but still uber small! anyways hes trying to get me and eventually he dose get me and he just sits there. annoying thing was that every couple of seconds he would increase the pressure then decrease. so annoying.....eventually he did let go! didn't hurt more of an annoyance, no blood though! he was one tough little skink!

andrew


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

I got bitten by a friends 4 - 5ft MD. Didn't really hurt, it was the shock of seeing the snake come at me so fast. It was over in the blink of an eye, bleed a fair bit, and left me with a bruise for a week.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 3, 2005)

Most have you have seen these shots before. This 5ft Bredl is a Psycho!! :lol: We seem to have a pretty close relationship, I'm not overly worried about the bite to be honest, not for her size that is, I take her on every few weeks ...she'll settle down one day I'm sure :lol: 

The last shot has her still attached and constricting like blazes :lol:


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 3, 2005)

You can see the physco look in her eye in the first pic. Good looking snake though.


----------



## alby (Aug 3, 2005)

my god that snake looks crazy as hehehe that face should feature in horror movies


----------



## instar (Aug 3, 2005)

> He's fine now, hasnt bitten anyone since inny last copped a few off him.



That was classic, 5 or 6 rapid bites in a row, kept goin an goin like the duracell bunny. :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 3, 2005)

deathinfire, the best way is by experience. If you live in Melbourne I have snakes from hatchlings to around 2 1/2 metres so you can come over and get bitten by the full range if you wish. That should help you know what it is like


----------



## SLACkra (Aug 3, 2005)

why didn't you ask me if i wanted to get bitten! should have let me try to pat that little hatchy carpet. bloody thing was going off! 

andrew


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL Andrew, you haven't met my new Fuscus yet have you  Now she goes OFF


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 3, 2005)

> deathinfire, the best way is by experience. If you live in Melbourne I have snakes from hatchlings to around 2 1/2 metres so you can come over and get bitten by the full range if you wish. That should help you know what it is like



He's right in saying this. You can even purchase snakes that bite as well. As I was reading the 4 pages in this thread a minute ago, I pulled out my coastal hatchie I bought from Afro and Whammo, a feeding bite. Didn't hurt but is now itchy as hell. I will post pics in a min. I just have to download them from my phone to the computer.


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 3, 2005)

Here are the pics that were taken with my mobile phone not about 20 mins ago How ironic, reading a thread titled "python bite," and then getting a feeding bite at the same time. He held on for about a min 1/2. He didn't constrict when he bit, but was constricting before he bit. Funny little bugger


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 3, 2005)

and another. Sorry about the quality. Bloody mobile phone cameras


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 3, 2005)

Hehehe love bite DP


----------



## Brodie (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

I got done by a 12ft olive a few years ago........ Lots of blood and pain, but it wasnt really that bad looking back on it....... Well, not as bad as an elapid bite, coz the pain is only temporary!

The worst python to get bitten by in my experience are large scrubbies and Aspidites!

Most python bites feel like someone stabbing you with a few dozen shards of glass...... Coz their teeth are so sharp, the pain only lasts a teeny while! Its unpleasant for sure, but it doesnt bother me at all.

IMO young carpet bites hurts more than the adults (unless its a feeding bite), coz when a baby bites some teeth usually always snapp of in ur skin, and it makes the pain last a bit longer.

If the snake chews, or hits you really hard, u can get some pretty major brusing as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Python Bite?*

Wasnt that you brodes that got done on a knuckle a while back and it fully swelled up cause it was pretty much on the joint?? There were pics too but i cant remember who it was, now that was a nice hit!!


----------

